# Ce n’est qu’un « bras cassé », un bon à rien…un vrai mancho



## Corsicum

Ce n’est qu’un « _bras cassés_ », un _bon à rien_…un vrai _manchot_ ! 
1 - Quel est le terme utilisé préférentiellement : _monco, maldestro, inetto, dappoco, villano, zotico ?_
2 – Savez-vous si _mancino, manco_(gauche) sont parfois utilisés dans certaines régions au sens figuratif?
_Il est vraiment gauche_
Grazie


----------



## SETTE

1 - On utilise INCAPACE, IMBRANATO, BUONO A NULLA.
2 - Je ne sais pas, Je ne l'ai jamais entendu.


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie.
Effectivement j’ai aussi retrouvé l’expression :
_« sbattere il naso come un vero imbranato. »_
_Imbranato = empoté = maladroit_


----------



## Huginn

1 - Je dirais "_inetto_" parmi ceux que tu as proposé, même si pas si fréquemment. Tous les autres sont désormais assez désuets!
On utilise parfois familièrement "_cioccolataio_" (chocolatier) pour désigner quelqu'un qui n'est pas apte à faire son boulot/métier.
Beaucoup plus employé, il y a le mot "impedito" qui bien s'adapte à toute situation. Cela veut dire qu'il s'agit d'une personne tellement nulle qui, malgré ses efforts, ne peut qu'échouer.

2 - Jamais entendu moi non plus.


----------



## Capfer

Salut, 
2) en italien "mancino" est aussi utilisé en sense figuratif, mais pas comme "gauche", ou "inetto": on ne l'utilise que dans l'expression "un tiro mancino", "un mauvais tour", donc à peux près le contraire. En italien ancien, mancino/manco signifiait méchant, mauvais. Mais presque plus maintenant. Ciao.


----------



## Nadieuse

2- "un vrai manchot"

Se quest'espressione si riferisce effettivamente ad un pinguino (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchot), pensando alla camminata goffa di quest'animale troverei adeguato tradurre «un vero imbranato» e userei gli altri termini già suggeriti per la prima parte della frase.

ciao,
Nadieuse


----------



## ursu-lab

Huginn said:


> On utilise parfois familièrement "_cioccolataio_" (chocolatier) pour désigner quelqu'un qui n'est pas apte à faire son boulot/métier.


Dove? Mai sentito.

1. Buono a nulla.

2. Seulement à la locution "tiro mancino" (un coup bas).


----------



## Capfer

Cioccolataio, scarparo, peracottaro...tutti termini piuttosto locali per indicare buoni a nulla. Molti dal Lazio in giu'. Cioccolataio l'ho sentito, ma non ricordo dove.


----------



## ursu-lab

Cioccolataio l'ho sentito solo nell'espressione "*figura da* cioccolataio", non "sei un ciocciolataio".


----------



## Capfer

Ursu, è vero, ecco dove avevo sentito "cioccolataio". Mi associo. Personalmente io non amo i dialettismi, e quando qualcuno cerca una traduzione, preferisco sempre dare esempi di vero italiano (buono a nulla, incompetente, eccetera). Per curiosità, una ricerca su Google per "sei un cioccolataio" dà 2190 risultati, ma non mi fraintenda: tra i tre che ho menzionato, ritengo che "scarparo" sia di gran lunga il piu' usato. E, ripeto, sono contrario all'uso di un simile registro. 

Quanto alla corrispondenza col francese "bras cassé": lavoro in ambito francofono, e posso confermare che i francesi in genere hanno un livello d'insulto molto piu' basso del nostro: cioè, a parità di registro, i loro insulti sono piu' gravi. Quindi, spesso il loro "bras cassé" è usato non solo come "imbranato", ma proprio come Rincoglionito, deficiente, ecc...


----------



## plesea8

Forse anche "peso morto", che rende l'idea del "bras cassé"... no?


----------



## Capfer

plesea8 said:


> Forse anche "peso morto", che rende l'idea del "bras cassé"... no?


 
Ancora meglio, direi


----------



## Anaiss

Capfer said:


> Cioccolataio, scarparo, peracottaro...tutti termini piuttosto locali per indicare buoni a nulla. Molti dal Lazio in giu'. Cioccolataio l'ho sentito, ma non ricordo dove.


Per darvi un feedback, qui in Veneto non credo di aver sentito nessuno di questi modi di dire... Quante cose si imparano!


----------



## Nadieuse

...mi accodo al giusto commento di Anaiss, volevo proprio aggiungere che dipende sempre da dove abiti: per noi a Milano e credo anche in Piemonte "fare la figura del cioccolataio" (o del ciuculaté ;>) è un'espressione piuttosto diffusa, mentre io e mio padre "scarparo", ad esempio, non l'abbiamo mai sentito!

Ecco perché secondo me è sempre bene essere coscienti di:
- o trovare il quasi esatto (esatto non è mai) corrispondente non dialettale in italiano che renda lo stesso "colore" del termine straniero
- oppure mantenersi su terminologia "neutra": al massimo si avrà perso una sfumatura nella traduzione, ma non si rischia di dare acccezioni sbagliate o lasciare chi legge con la fronte corrugata e un grande punto di domanda in faccia!

ciao,
Nadieuse


----------

